
Ask HN: ARM Macs – Will/How Docker, Vagrant, Virtual Box with x86 Linux Work? - yumraj
Was looking into Vagrant&#x2F;Docker, and VS Code remote containers last yesterday while trying to setup cleaner env for some stuff when I couldn&#x27;t answer the question as to how all of this will work in the ARM MacOS world?<p>Even if Docker&#x2F;Vagrant... are ported, what about Virtual Box and will we be limited to ARM Linux images? If yes, would that be the end of Macs as a dev machine. If we are able to run x86 images, what sort of a performance penalty, due to the difference in architecture?<p>In a way this may also have a bearing on my next Macbook Pro upgrade, and to ARM or not to ARM.<p>Are my concerns real or unjustified?
======
throwaway851
For what it's worth, when the original Rosetta (PowerPC to Intel) was
released, it wasn't faster to run emulated/translated PowerPC apps on the
first generation Intel Mac, but a few Intel Mac generations later, it was.
There was a reason why Apple decided to migrate off of PowerPC. :-)

See also this post about Rosetta performance from someone who ported Google
Earth:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23686924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23686924)

For Linux and Docker, you might want to check out:

Transparently running binaries from any architecture in Linux with QEMU and
binfmt_misc

[https://ownyourbits.com/2018/06/13/transparently-running-
bin...](https://ownyourbits.com/2018/06/13/transparently-running-binaries-
from-any-architecture-in-linux-with-qemu-and-binfmt_misc/)

Docker Engine on Intel Linux runs Arm Containers

[https://blog.hypriot.com/post/docker-intel-runs-arm-
containe...](https://blog.hypriot.com/post/docker-intel-runs-arm-containers/)

While it describes running ARM linux binaries on an Intel machine, it should
be possible to do the opposite.

------
kevinherron
Your concerns are real. I suspect x86 VMs will end up being emulated (once
supported by Parallels, VMware, etc...) and suffer a performance hit.

I rely on some Windows x86 software for work so I'm waiting to see how all of
this plays out. Luckily I have a 16" MBP right now so I've got time to wait
and see.

